# Fotomontage



## raven21 (16. Mai 2005)

Wie mache ich mit photoshop 7 eine Fotomontage.Ich Weiss das diese thema bestimmt schon hundertemal abgefragte wurde aber ich konnte aus den anderen traethsdie offen waren keine wirkliche lösung für mich finden Wäre nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.


----------



## Ellie (16. Mai 2005)

Moin Moin,

sehr unspezifisch deine Frage, es gibt tausend Wege eine Montage zu machen, was schwebt dir genau vor?

Ansonsten schau mal in dein Handbuch oder Onlinehilfe, vielleicht hilft dir ja weiter, wenn Du nach " Ebenen" schaust?

So kann ich dir nicht helfen,

Ellie


----------



## raven21 (16. Mai 2005)

ich arbeite heute zum erstenmal mit photoshop handbuch hab ich leider keins *g* aber ich kann dir ja mal erklären was ich machen will. Ich will ein Bild nehmen und den kopf durch ein imotikon ersetzen. Wie ich das mache ist mir egal haupsache irgentwie ich kenn mich ja kein meter mit dem programm aus.


----------



## Ellie (16. Mai 2005)

Moin raven21,

Du hast eine Online-Referenz und dort steht das mit den Ebenen. So auf die Schnelle kann ich es dir nicht erklären, wenn Du nicht einmal mit den Werzeugen vertraut bist.

Fang mit dem ersten Kapitel an, dort ist eine Übersicht über den Arbeitsplatz und wo Du was findest.

hier kannst Du dir auch PDF-Dateien laden: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials203778.html

oder das hier: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials186782.html

LG,
Ellie


----------

